# 601 Reserva Limitada



## Rob (Jul 6, 2008)

I’m sitting here with a stick I received as part of the NST scratching my head. It is quite a mystery to me. The band prominently displays “601” and it also says “reserva limitada” below the main label and has “eo” on either side. It is about 50 x 6 or so. The wrapper looks to be a maduro. 

When I removed the cello I ran into what I think was plume - A very fine white powder that was almost invisible to the naked eye and brushed away easily.

The reason I’m scratching my head is it had a very distinctive smell both pre-light and through the first ½ of the stick. I can’t really describe the smell/taste except that it was like a maduro wrapper with an additional flavor that I’m not used to. Anyone have any experience with these? I’m hoping someone can shed some light on the situation.

P.S. I tried using search but I came up empty

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What color is the band?


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2008)

The band is gold with a green background.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Rob said:


> The band is gold with a green background.


This it?










If so, that's the 601 green label. It's Oscuro, not Maduro.


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2008)

That is it alright. Nicaraguan Habano Oscuro - definately a distinctive flavor.

Thanks for the help.
- Rob


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Rob said:


> That is it alright. Nicaraguan Habano Oscuro - definately a distinctive flavor.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> - Rob


Try the Maduro and the Connecticut, they are a lot better!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The 601 green is great, the others I do like better. The Black label is the only Connecticut wrapper that I have loved


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

AAAHHH...... I have been fortunate enough to be gifted one of these and it was REALLY good to my tastbuds :tu 

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> AAAHHH...... I have been fortunate enough to be gifted one of these and it was REALLY good to my tastbuds :tu
> 
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did :ss


Have you tried the black, Dennis?


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

The 601 is another of Don Pepin's Nicaraguan blends. I believe you're refering to the the Oscuro (Green) label. It is an interesting smoke, but I prefer the Red label.


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Only had the green, but man is it good. Let them rest a few months and they mellow out even better.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.eobrands.com/

Check the "Meet the Retailer" section under United Tobacco. The 601 are blended by Pepin for Eddie Ortega & Erik Espinosa.

I've had all four styles and honestly can say I prefer the Blue label 601 Maduro. I have about 2 boxes resting right now for over a year. I pulled one out a few weeks ago and loved the taste that I was pulling from that stick. The Red Habano label were very tasty as well and IMHO a very close second to the Maduro line.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

601 smokes rock. All of them. All the time.
Scott


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I heart the green label Oscuro in the tronco size. They are full bodied powerhouses with some serious flavor delivery. I also really like the blue label, and am about the give the red a shot. I have yet to attempt the black, but will have to. 601's do rock.


----------

